# PSA: Please clear your ice...



## hammer (Dec 31, 2015)

On our way to hit up Ragged this morning and while on the Everett Turnpike my car windshield got smashed by a chunk of ice that came off of the van in front of us...

















Fortunately I managed to get the driver to pull off after the toll plaza and I kept him around until the police arrived (he wanted to take off).  Other driver and van was not insured so it's good I have decent coverage...but the driver was cited so he'll be paying some fines.

Could have been a lot worse...a few small chips on the paint but the windshield took the full brunt.  Also out the lift tickets but they weren't that much.  Hope to pick the car up later today.


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2015)

Ya I was a little worried about this SUV a head of me, the ice was hanging over the edge.  I passed him to avoid getting what you got!  Some of the big semi's have that shit peel off and it gets blown up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2015)

Not enforced enough and fines likely not great enough.


----------



## hammer (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure what the penalties are for negligent operation of a motor vehicle is but that is what the other driver got cited for...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 31, 2015)

That sucks!  Glad you're okay!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Not enforced enough and fines likely not great enough.



Yep.  And it pisses me off that people just feel it is OK to drive around without insurance....

And glad that you are OK.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2015)

Wives friend ended up with 170 stitches from a semi .


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  And it pisses me off that people just feel it is OK to drive around without insurance....
> 
> .



Not a NH law I'm fond of either


----------



## moresnow (Dec 31, 2015)

hammer said:


> On our way to hit up Ragged this morning and while on the Everett Turnpike my car windshield got smashed by a chunk of ice that came off of the van in front of us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you are ok. I got hit with a chuck off a semi a few years ago. Smashed the passenger side of the windshield and broke the wiper. Not something I want to go through again. 

Seeing the number of people who don't clear off their cars before getting on the highway, you'd think that the cops could use it to generate some easy income.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 31, 2015)

Unofficial networks just posted this. Pretty scary, glad you're alright hammer


----------



## hammer (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll admit I was nowhere near as calm as the guy in the video, but at least I caught the irresponsible guy who didn't clean off his van.

Waited too long for a tow (considering getting AAA instead of my insurance company's roadside assist), but the windshield was fixed right away and I already have the car back.  Want to run the vacuum through the interior to get any remaining glass pieces (the glass shop cleaned it up pretty well), and there are a few small paint chips on the driver's side A pillar to touch up.  Consider myself very fortunate that the damage was limited to the windshield, the windshield stayed pretty much intact, and (most important) that there were no injuries.

BTW it's hard to decide what to do once a big piece of ice comes off of a vehicle in front.  One would think that you just swerve to avoid but once they float up it's hard to tell where they will land...and swerving can have its own set of potential problems.

More bummed now that I'll have to wait some more to start my ski season.  This year will definitely be a try for quality over quantity.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah...that's a confusing situation alright, once you've had that first experience...you never forget it in weather like this...never let rearward traffic ever push you to where you're too close to evade the blow-off stuff.   Glad you're ok hammer.


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 3, 2016)

Saw some nasty pieces flying off on Friday, luckily on the other side of the highway. How did you get him to stop?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  And it pisses me off that people just feel it is OK to drive around without insurance....
> 
> And glad that you are OK.





deadheadskier said:


> Not a NH law I'm fond of either



So in any normal state, when a person does something stupid and causes damage to your car, their insurance pays to have it fixed.

It sounds like here, the guy gets off with just a ticket?  Why isnt his wallet being held responsible instead of your insurance?  Or will the insurance company now be going after him to get the $?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So in any normal state, when a person does something stupid and causes damage to your car, their insurance pays to have it fixed.
> 
> It sounds like here, the guy gets off with just a ticket?  Why isnt his wallet being held responsible instead of your insurance?  Or will the insurance company now be going after him to get the $?



The insurance company may pursue him if it's worth it. Collecting is another thing 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2016)

I fortunately have not had to deal with an uninsured driver incident during my time living here.  Sounds like Hammer has to pay his own deductable for the repair.   I always carry maximum coverage on my vehicles. I'd rather have too much insurance than not enough.


----------



## hammer (Jan 3, 2016)

spiderpig said:


> Saw some nasty pieces flying off on Friday, luckily on the other side of the highway. How did you get him to stop?



Followed the other guy to the Bedford tolls, flashing my high beams and laying on the horn the whole time. Got him to pull off after the tolls but he denied responsibility the whole time, even after seeing the chunk of ice missing from the top of the van.  He was about ready to take off again when the police arrived.

I was a little more animated than the guy who recorded his impact on the dash cam...in retrospect too animated  but I'm glad the other guy got caught.



deadheadskier said:


> I fortunately have not had to deal with an uninsured driver incident during my time living here.  Sounds like Hammer has to pay his own deductible for the repair.   I always carry maximum coverage on my vehicles. I'd rather have too much insurance than not enough.



Zero deductible on glass coverage and collision deductible waiver...only real damage was to the windshield so nothing out of pocket.  If my insurance company wants to go after the other guy for the cost then they can have at it.  With a reckless driving citation I think he has bigger things to worry about...somehow I don't think the court is going to take this case lightly.


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 4, 2016)

It was ridiculous to see someone driving south on Sunday still with a snow cap, which had to have been on there since Tuesday. Big worry. Glad you're okay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------

